
EventGeek (YC S16) makes project management and analytics software for events - katm
http://themacro.com/articles/2016/07/eventgeek/
======
doublerebel
As a DJ I have seen some very disorganized event planning, which made me
wonder recently why there isn't a standard Basecamp-style software for events.
A group of independent contractors who have to coordinate for an event is not
so different from working on a remote team for an app launch.

EventGeek looks really useful but clearly targeted at tech events. I still
haven't found an event project management software that would be as easy for
event planning as any of the PM software I use for $dayjob.

Does EventGeek have any plans to target smaller, non-tech events like
weddings/receptions/auctions/galas etc?

~~~
rememberlenny
I do a lot of event organizing (community organizations, lectures, dinners,
etc) and believe the same thing.

Why not just use existing project management tools? What is it that is
"unique" about event organizing that you think is missing?

~~~
lexap
Partial list:

-Budgeting -Travel planning -Shipment tracking -Google maps -Time zones -Min-by-min scheduling -Calendar integration -Loose-knit in/external teams -Vendor collaboration, invoices -Event templates -Event-based pricing -ROI analytics

Basically traditional project management tools are set up for knowledge
projects. Events have lots of contingencies, like physical space and
scheduling, that make them difficult to manage with generic pm tools.

------
acconrad
Congrats Alex! Worked with him many years ago back in Boston on some side
projects, he's a relentless dude. No surprise that he's made it into YC.

~~~
lexap
Thanks Adam! Hope all is well.

------
daxfohl
Website sooo "2016 stock" looking. ("Stock-hip-personalized"). /Really/
personalize a bit.

~~~
lexap
Heh, it's true. I'm biased since I used to work at Squarespace and we just
used their template. We've been way more focused on messaging, customer
acquisition and product. Eventually we'll have a beautiful customized website
too.

------
Jivanyan
Congrats. Simple solution for big problem.

~~~
lexap
Thanks!

